# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  RODA vas poziva na BINGANJE!

## apricot

Drage Rode i Rodmani (sadašnji, bivši, budući) i ostali,


pozivamo vas na Rodinu božićno-novogodišnju zabavu, u srijedu 15.12. od 17 do 20 h u kinu Mosor, Zvonimirova 63.

Napravite sami svoju ulaznicu, *neka bude slatka, slana ili tekuća*... ma neka bude od srca!

Druženje pod borom, u blagdanskom duhu... izvrsna prilika da upoznate nekoga s kime ste se samo dopisivali ili razgovarali telefonom, da vidite nekog koga niste dugo vidjeli, da porazgovarate s virtualnim prijateljima, da se malo opustite...

Vaša su djeca, kao i uvijek u Rodi, dobrodošla. Igrat će se s drugom djecom, pjevati, prolijevati piće i mrviti hranu. Prave dječje radosti!

Ispratimo godinu u kojoj smo pjevali pred rodilištima, ostavljali jaja po Hrvatskoj, prosvjedovali zbog vrtića i Zakona o MPO... U kojoj smo djelovali kada nitko nije.


Veselimo se zajedno!


RODA

----------


## puntica

:Very Happy:

----------


## anchie76

:Dancing Fever:

----------


## bucka

:Joggler:

----------


## apricot

evo, stavit ću popis Roda i Rodmana koji su do sada potvrdili dolazak, pa onda možda netko od nas bude razlog da (ne) dođete i upoznate nas:

mamita
emily
ivarica
Maja
apricot
Lu
leonisa
bubica
daddycool
bucka
mikka
davorka
puntica
kahna
tropical
asila
thslapi
krumpiric
spajalica
srecica
hildegard
Poslid
Nimrod 
FakinTin
Mukica
Marival
ivancica
cowgirl
ivakika
mama juanita 
Gost1 
Roza 
Joe
Tweety
Mara
anchie76
Nika
mamasan
inesica
momze
Lutonjica
Zvjerolina
Pinocchio
(maša)
eki3
Frida
sirius
Fidji
Marija...

----------


## Mukica

daj editirajte naslov topika

----------


## Frida

Apri, ovaj spisak bi mogao biti dvosjekli mač LOL (toliko opasnih RODA na jednom mjestu) :Wink: 

Šalim se naravno, nadam se da se sutra vidimo u Mosoru  :Smile:

----------


## kljucic

:Klap:

----------


## anchie76

NIsmo strašni, ne grizemo i rado slavimo  :Smile:

----------


## puntica

> NIsmo strašni, ne grizemo i rado slavimo


 :Laughing: 


kljucic, dolaziš?

----------


## anchie76

Pa moramo se reklamirati  :Grin:  

Tko zna što korisnici misle o nama... vjerojatno da niti ne postojimo nego da smo neka lica koja sjede iza kompjutera i samo utjeruju red i ne daju da se chata  :Grin:

----------


## buba mara

Uživajte i mislite i na nas koji smo daleko od Zagreba!
Pozdrav

----------


## anna-y

I na nas kojima glupe obveze ne dozvoljavaju.  :Sad:

----------


## Storma

i nas koji smo standardno bolesni  :Sad:

----------


## kljucic

> NIsmo strašni, ne grizemo i rado slavimo


 Živa istina, ja vidjela na svoje oči.



> kljucic, dolaziš?


 Bila  :Grin: 



> Tko zna što korisnici misle o nama... vjerojatno da niti ne postojimo nego da smo neka lica koja sjede iza kompjutera i samo utjeruju red i ne daju da se chata


 :Laughing:

----------


## puntica

kljucic,
baš mi je bilo drago da smo se upoznale

david je nevjerojatan, pravi mali čovjek, totalno me osvojio  :Zaljubljen: 


a ti si pravi komad  :Cool:

----------


## kljucic

:Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

evo kako nam je bilo:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?ai...8&l=86774af017

----------


## smedja

:Crying or Very sad:  mi bolesni....

----------


## nana

Bilo je odlično, veselo, razigrano, puno prekrasne djece, baš pravi provod!!!

----------


## ninik

a ja pljugerica tek danas ovo vidjela  :Sad: (((

----------


## pomikaki

Ajme koliko kolača na jednom mjestu  :Shock:  baš šteta što sam predaleko

----------


## spajalica

jos kad kazem da je samo dio prikazan  :Razz: 
bilo je super

----------

